# 2017 Cruze reverse camera display changed to fish eye mode



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Got in the car today and when in reverse the camera display is now in what looks like a fish eye mode. This is extremely annoying as everything is smaller, slightly distorted, and appears farther away. I almost backed into something later in the day. 

So why did this happen without any action on my part? And more importantly, how do I get it back to the normal view mode? 

-A


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Autoist said:


> Got in the car today and when in reverse the camera display is now in what looks like a fish eye mode. This is extremely annoying as everything is smaller, slightly distorted, and appears farther away. I almost backed into something later in the day.
> 
> So why did this happen without any action on my part? And more importantly, how do I get it back to the normal view mode?
> 
> -A


I think it's always that way you just noticed it now, that happened to me. All Cruze rentals I've had are like that its the only way to get a overall view what your seeing is your trunk and bumper.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is wild!


https://my.chevrolet.com/how-to-support/driving-performance/parking/camera


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Both my wife and I recall the view being different previously, and that something has changed. Now at the top of the screen I can see the edge of the trunk lid. I never saw this before. And I never saw the bumper at the bottom edge of the view either. 

I was hoping that there is a reset somewhere for the camera system. There is only one option in the settings for the camera, turn on/off the guidance lines.

-A


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to inspect the camera itself. I've never heard of an adjustment for different views. I'm thinking something happened to the lens. Between heat and vibration, something may have come lose.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

What ChevyGuy said, also you can see if maybe it came unseated. It pulls out easily from the trunk with a few screws and a pry bar and is easily cleaned with a wet/dry microfiber cloth.


----------

